# dunno if anybody really cares, but...



## Tolkien Adictee (Mar 20, 2004)

i proposed to my grlfriend yesterday and she said yes! we're getting married!!! HEEEEEEHEEEE...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 20, 2004)

congratulations!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 20, 2004)

All the happiness in the world to you and the missus to be!


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 20, 2004)

Congratulations Tolkien Adictee. Is your girlfriend a Tolkien fan? Have you set a date yet? We want all the details.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 20, 2004)

Yay! Congrats! Of course we care!!!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 20, 2004)

Tolkien Adictee said:


> i proposed to my grlfriend yesterday and she said yes! we're getting married!!! HEEEEEEHEEEE...



Marvelous! Are you going to have a "Middle-earth Wedding" or is the lucky lady into such things?

Lotho


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 20, 2004)

the thongs lashed and curled about the wizard's knees, dragging him to the brink. He staggered and fell, grasped vainly at the stone, and slid into the abyss. 'Fly, you fools! ' he cried, and was gone.




Just kidding. Congratulations
 

RD


----------



## Greenwood (Mar 20, 2004)

Congratulations!!! May you have a long and happy life together.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 20, 2004)

Rangerdave said:


> ...the thongs lashed and curled about the wizard's knees, dragging him to the brink. He staggered and fell, grasped vainly at the stone, and slid into the abyss. 'Fly, you fools! ' he cried, and was gone.



_*Ahhh, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaa...!*_ *wiping away the tears*

Lotho


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 21, 2004)

The first thing I thought when someone mentioned Middle Earth Wedding is that I'd think twice before accepting the ring. If your bride pounces on the wedding band yelling "My precious. . ."


Well, good luck!

Sure you'll be very happy. God bless.



SIGH. . .Elgee wants a husband!


----------



## Eledhwen (Mar 21, 2004)

Chuck it in the fire first - just to make sure (hey! new smilies!)


----------



## Starflower (Mar 21, 2004)

congrats!!!!!  I have a soft spot for weddings, getting married myself in less than a months' time!


----------



## Tolkien Adictee (Mar 21, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> Congratulations Tolkien Adictee. Is your girlfriend a Tolkien fan? Have you set a date yet? We want all the details.



We don't have an exact date but sometime in summer. Also, yeh, she likes tolkien, but I don't think I could talk her into a middle earth wedding.


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 22, 2004)

Congratulations! A wedding! I love weddings...


----------



## Saucy (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats too you...

*sigh* Elgee....intresting thing u said...sounds very similar to something that i..never mind i'll tell the story another time

Congrats agian


----------



## reem (Apr 6, 2004)

I think my fellow memebers said it all
Hope you two have a great life
reem


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations! Well, it's Spring...


----------



## Paul (Apr 6, 2004)

Cpngratulation and many happy years to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valandil (Jul 27, 2004)

Tolkien Adictee said:


> We don't have an exact date but sometime in summer. Also, yeh, she likes tolkien, but I don't think I could talk her into a middle earth wedding.



Umm... but are you really 14? Like your profile says?


----------



## reem (Jul 28, 2004)

Valandil said:


> Umm... but are you really 14? Like your profile says?


He meant 41, Valandil Slip of the finger
reem


----------

